# Spring Gulch Rv Resort



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

We just got back from our Summer vacation with over 1600 miles with the outback. From Fort Mill SC to Lancaster Pa. We stopped in DC and stayed at Cherry Hill rv resort for 4 nights. A very nice campground. Spent 3 whole days in DC exploring. The subway system is great. The kids enjoyed seeing all the stuff. We left there and drove to Lancaster Pa. and stayed at Spring Gulch rv resort. I was very impressed with this campground. It is huge! The sites are large enough to have 2 campers setup. There were at least 5 other Outbacks in the campground by the time we left early Saturday morning. I did not get to meet any of them. We were on the go all the time. Just wanted to know if any of you were there?

steve, rena, hanna, seth
04 26r
lots of toys.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

slivengo,

The DC trip is on our list for the next year (lots of pent up plans from 2 year camping drought!). From Cherry Hill Park, how did you get down to the Mall/Capital, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Steve,

We were in Lancaster this past weekend also but stayed in Roamers Campground. Nice smaller campgound with very large sites, we had a pull thru after setting up I was able to drive the Suburban past the camper instead of having to back in. Not much at the campground for the kids, it was more for the older set, lots of really big ($$$) motorhomes from far away. We had a good time touring the Amish shops. Lancaster is only about a 2 hour run for us, will have to look at Spring Gulch for the next weekender.

Thanks for the info.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We are heading to Spring Gulch September 16,17,18. Really can't wait!!!!!!

Were you in the new upper section?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

DC was really simple to get around. At Cherry Hill you get on a Metro bus it takes you to the Collage Park Subway and you get on the subway. The first day you figure out how to use the subway. After that you can pretty much go to any part of DC you want to. There are many stops inside of DC. The first day we took the sub into Union Station (you have got to see that place) there we chose to do a Trollie tour so we could see alot in a little time. We marked down on a map what we wanted to go back and see. The next 2 days we used the subway to go everywhere. The folks at Cherry Hill can fix you up with day passes for subway, tours, etc. etc. 
Spring Gulch, Yes we were in the upper section (1500's). That place is soooo big. We hate we didn't get to spend much time using the campground itself. We used the pool and we did some fishing but that was it. We were gone all the time doing the Amish towns and farms. 
That is some wounderful country up there.

steve, rena, hanna, seth
04 26r


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

you have got to be kidding me!!! I've spent the last 3 days scowering over the internet looking for a CG in lancaster to have our first outing. I narrowed it down to Spring Gulch and the yogi place lol. Thanks for the information I'm booking a reservation right this minute for July 22-23-24. I appreciate it. I'll let you all know how it goes. Can't wait.


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Howie,
We have reservations from July 19-23rd. Looks like we will see you there. We are very excited about this trip.










54telluride


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

Cool and can't wait to run into you. and of course I love your TV! good choice........................


----------

